# Planted Tank??



## Mrs.HataFree (7 mo ago)

Hey.. Im kinda new to the aquarium life.. I had a 10 gallon tank I put together from scratch around 2013ish with some fish, the $1 or $2 fish just in case I killed them but I loved putting together my tank.. It was my happy place.. Well it is time, and I'm in need of another tank but I wanted to do a 10 gallon planted aquarium with or without " Pangio genus loaches " with a live weeping willow bonsai or something awesome like that... Anyway ANY and ALL advice about all things Aquariums is very much WANTED and MOST definitely NEEDED!! Thanks..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Why not get a 20 or 29 gal. lot easier to plant, Bonsai is a great choice, I love the looks of them. Just make sure you use a reputable source. I get all my plants and hardscape from BucePlants.com quality, healthy and snail free.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

Mrs.HataFree said:


> Hey.. Im kinda new to the aquarium life.. I had a 10 gallon tank I put together from scratch around 2013ish with some fish, the $1 or $2 fish just in case I killed them but I loved putting together my tank.. It was my happy place.. Well it is time, and I'm in need of another tank but I wanted to do a 10 gallon planted aquarium with or without " Pangio genus loaches " with a live weeping willow bonsai or something awesome like that... Anyway ANY and ALL advice about all things Aquariums is very much WANTED and MOST definitely NEEDED!! Thanks..


Hi! 😃 The Fish Lady here! Nice to meet you!😃
How exciting!😃 it sounds like sooo much fun! And, you'll put some small loaches in with it! Wow!😃
I have an idea, when you are finished, be sure to post pictures; okay? 😃
Just be sure to use a really good dirt (substrate) on the very bottom level with possibly a "tab" fertilizer then after the you place the plants, lay down a freshwater sand then.


----------



## Mrs.HataFree (7 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Why not get a 20 or 29 gal. lot easier to plant, Bonsai is a great choice, I love the looks of them. Just make sure you use a reputable source. I get all my plants and hardscape from BucePlants.com quality, healthy and snail free.
> [/QUOot the tank for free..


----------



## Mrs.HataFree (7 mo ago)

Hi.. @susankat.. I am real good at impulse buying stuff without thinking it thru and I have learned that sometimes you can find stuff that might be used or discounted. Thanks I'm going to check it out..


----------

